# New addition, Nikon F2 Photomic



## Mitica100 (May 6, 2022)

Ok, so I love Antique stores… Today I went to one and found a Nikon F2 Photomic with a Nikkor 35/2.8 on it,  very clean and for peanuts. I asked why so cheap, they tell me it’s broken. I pick it up, advance lever frozen as is the shutter. I check the T-L button on top and it was on T. I turn the button midway and everything starts working again!! I buy the camera. End of story…

She is in excellent condition as is the lens. Don’t trust what you’re told, people, always check it out.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 3, 2022)

Added: 50/3.5 Micro, 50/1.4, 135/3.5 and 300/4.5 and will shoot BW film this summer, along with digital.


----------



## RAZKY (Jul 4, 2022)

Mitica100 said:


> Ok, so I love Antique stores… Today I went to one and found a Nikon F2 Photomic with a Nikkor 35/2.8 on it,  very clean and for peanuts. I asked why so cheap, they tell me it’s broken. I pick it up, advance lever frozen as is the shutter. I check the T-L button on top and it was on T. I turn the button midway and everything starts working again!! I buy the camera. End of story…
> 
> She is in excellent condition as is the lens. Don’t trust what you’re told, people, always check it out.


When you rotated the collar surrounding the shutter release button off of "T", did you hear the shutter close as the time exposure ended? Hopefully, the shutter speed dial was still set to "B", though changing it during exposure may cause no damage.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 4, 2022)

Yes, a normal click/ka-chang and the shutter closed. Checked all speeds on normal setting, spot on.


----------



## RAZKY (Jul 4, 2022)

Mitica100 said:


> Yes, a normal click/ka-chang and the shutter closed. Checked all speeds on normal setting, spot on.


Great!


----------

